# Jo em sembla



## jazyk

> Si no ho posessis així, jo em sembla que em quedaria amb el dubte de "i tu, què vas fer?".


He vist aquesta construcció algunes vegades i sempre m'ha intrigat molt. L'he vista en català, castellà i a vegades en portuguès de Portugal (a Brasil mai amb el pronom _eu_) i em crida l'atenció perque em recorda els pronoms tònics del francès, amb la diferència de que en aquella llengua els pronoms tònics i els pronoms subjecte (nominatiu) presenten formes diferents, amb excepció de _nous, vous_ i _elle_. Teòricament, al menys, no seria millor usar les formes _a mi em sembla, a mí me parece, a mim me parece_, ja que som davant el complement indirecte d'un verb: semblar, parecer?


----------



## Mei

Hola Jazyk,

Jo crec que en aquesta frase hi falta una coma (,):



> Si no ho posessis així, jo, em sembla que em quedaria amb el dubte de "i tu, què vas fer?".


 
Espera a veure més opinions.

Salut.

Mei


----------



## Tomby

Tens raó Jazyk: "_jo em sembla_" crec que no és correcte. Pense que hauria de ser "*A mi em sembla*". Altra cosa és a dir, v.g., "_jo em semblo al Ronaldinho_", però això és una construcció gramatical distinta.
Salutacions cordials. TT.


----------



## Tomby

Molt bona l'intervenció del Mei.*  *


----------



## betulina

Hola, Jazyk!

Per al·lusions (això ho vaig escriure jo en un altre post  )... sí, aquesta construcció no és "normativa", diguem-ne. És una forma col·loquial que s'accepta en aquest àmbit, però, com dèieu, la forma formal adequada és "a mi em sembla".

El que diu la Mei (és una noia, TT  ) és molt encertat, però hi falta alguna altra coma, crec, perquè, si no, sembla com si hi hagués un "jo" per allà penjat... De fet, la frase "de veritat" és "jo em quedaria amb el dubte". Aquest "em sembla" és com un incís, trobo, que hauria d'anar entre comes, però com que hi ha el _que_ no hi va bé. Em sembla que si volguéssim deixar-hi el _jo,_ hauríem de dir "jo, em sembla, em quedaria amb el dubte". Parlant no ho diríem mai així, hi afegiríem el _que_ darrere de _sembla_, i ens quedaria aquesta frase que no és correcta en un discurs formal.
Què en penseu?


----------



## jazyk

Em sembla molt lògica i em convenç la teva explicació.  Sols m'avergonyeixo de no haver-ho pensat jo.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Què en penseu?



Doncs, el que dius té molt sentit... estic igual que jazyk 

Salut 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Em sembla molt correcta la interpretació de l'incís, però tanmateix, no teniu la impressió que en frases de l'estil "em sembla tal cosa" o "m'agrada tal altra cosa" d'alguna manera el nostre subconscient s'entesta a creure que nosaltres som de fet el subjecte (això és, l'executor, la part activa) i no pas l'objecte indirecte (el receptor de l'acció)...? Vull dir, que és com si volguéssem construir la frase a l'estil anglès de "I like this", sent nosaltres el subjecte i donant-nos més importància tal com es fa amb els pronoms tònics del francès que comentava en Jazyk (de l'estil de "Moi, je pense que...").

No sé, potser estic dient una favada... És el primer dilluns de setembre...  !


----------



## Mei

Samaruc said:


> No sé, potser estic dient una favada... És el primer dilluns de setembre...  !



Anima't, que no estàs sol!  

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Samaruc,

No, no em sembla que diguis cap favada!  Trobo que és molt encertat el que dius, sobretot perquè això que fem també passa amb el verb _agradar_. Potser sembla molt estrany vist escrit, però fixeu-vos-hi quan estigueu parlant tranquil·lament amb algú que diem "jo(,) m'agrada molt (tal cosa)", i aquí sí que no hi pot haver cap incís. Quan me'n vaig adonar em va sobtar molt, però realment ho fem!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola, Samaruc,
> 
> No, no em sembla que diguis cap favada!  Trobo que és molt encertat el que dius, sobretot perquè això que fem també passa amb el verb _agradar_. Potser sembla molt estrany vist escrit, però fixeu-vos-hi quan estigueu parlant tranquil·lament amb algú que diem "jo(,) m'agrada molt (tal cosa)", i aquí sí que no hi pot haver cap incís. Quan me'n vaig adonar em va sobtar molt, però realment ho fem!



Jo m'agrada??? I ara! Quin disbarat!  (vull dir que jo no ho dic pas... sona fatal... però m'hi fixaré, a veure si ho sento )

Salut

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Jo m'agrada??? I ara! Quin disbarat!  (vull dir que jo no ho dic pas... sona fatal... però m'hi fixaré, a veure si ho sento )



Ma germana m'ha dit el mateix... (i estic segura que ho fa)  I "jo(,) em sembla bé?" És que així escrit és cert que sobta, a mi també em va passar, però parlant dins d'un context i amb un diàleg amb algú realment ho fem. És el que deia en Samaruc, que el subconscient, o qui sigui, ens col·loca com a subjecte de l'oració.  Com m'agraden aquestes coses!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Ma germana m'ha dit el mateix... (i estic segura que ho fa)  I "jo(,) em sembla bé?" És que així escrit és cert que sobta, a mi també em va passar, però parlant dins d'un context i amb un diàleg amb algú realment ho fem. És el que deia en Samaruc, que el subconscient, o qui sigui, ens col·loca com a subjecte de l'oració.  Com m'agraden aquestes coses!



Ostres, doncs ja m'hi fixaré...  

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també ho he sentit, això de "jo em sembla" i la veritat és que A MI, no m'agrada . No sé si ho dic sense adonar-me'n. No ho he sentit a dir, però, de gent molt jove, sino més aviat de gent de més de 50 anys (no és que no siguin joves, eh!, però no ho són tant, que ningú s'ofengui).


----------

